# GMG Davy Crockett temp issue



## M550344 (Sep 6, 2021)

Just wondering if anyone has experienced similar temp issue on Davy Crockett startup mode where  it takes ages to come to initial temp  (150F)  but when checking actual temp  with an external temp probe, grill is well past the start temp  - 250F or higher. I am sure it’s either the controller or the heat probe… GMG still trying to resolve.  Thanks in advance for any ideas


----------

